# Adventure Outlet Watersports Festival - Gold Coast - 17 Nov.



## Craig (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi All

Please check out the flier for our next kayak fishing event to be run on the Gold Coast on Sunday 17th November '13.

Like our Straddie Challenge, ran earlier in the year, this is a totally unique event. This time we are combining a number of paddling disciplines (Kayak Fishing, Sea Kayaking, Racing Ski & SUP) in to the one event to create an action packed show for both participants and spectators.

http://www.adventureoutlet.com.au/2013/10/07/the-watersports-festival-date-is-official/
Please print a few copies of the flier and help us to promote this event so that events such as this stay on the calendar.

More information will be added shortly. If you have any questions please throw them up on this thread.

(Hi Red & Co. - hope you can find a spot for this thread so that we can actively promote this event via AKFF...Cheers!!)


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Sounds good Craig. I'll be there for a fish.


----------



## Craig (Aug 10, 2007)

*Adventure Outlet Watersports Festival*

When: -Sunday 17th Nov '13
6am briefing for a 6:30am start.
Where: -Hollywell Sailing Squadron of the Southport Yacht Club
1 Marina Cres, Hollywell
Cost: -$25 for entries prior to the event or $30 on the day
Prizes: -over $500 worth of prizes
Species: -Fish for whatever you like! (Bream, Flathead, Whiting, Trevally, Tailor & Mangrove Jack)

Yes we will have prizes for all the following:
• Overall Competition Champion (your top 5 fish will all be allocated a points score of 0-20, offering a total potential score of 100)
• Overall Runner Up
• Largest Bream
• Largest Flathead
• Largest Trevally
• Largest Whiting
• Largest Mangrove Jack
• "Most Species" - must be of legal length. 
• Smallest "fish of the day"
• "Donut Draw" - all competitors that don't catch fish go into a prize draw.
• Lucky Door Prize

Yes the comp is open to anyone with a kayak. I don't think sail or motor will give any advantage in the area we are fishing.

A brag mat & camera will be required. Fish are to be photographed with a card that you'll be given on the day, and then released. At the 'weigh in' you'll need to bring us your camera, or memory card, and show us the pics of your best 5 fish. Please bring the cables to connect your camera to a PC.

If you need a brag mat for the event&#8230;&#8230;.call in to Doug Burt's Tackle World, Nind St Southport. He has a 75cm Tackle World Brag Mat that he has offered for $10 (usually $29.95) for participants supporting this event.

Check the PDF file&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;."Fish Score Chart". This shows how fish will be scored.

PFD's are required.


----------



## Fleetfeet (Sep 12, 2013)

Can't wait for this one, I am super keen. After the safety day Sunday I feel better equipped so I am really excited to get amongst the fish.....Hopefully


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Sounds like another good day coming up,I'll be keen for the fishing comp.


----------



## Craig (Aug 10, 2007)

More information and registration forms can be found at http://www.adventureoutlet.com.au/2013/10/07/the-watersports-festival-date-is-official/


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone else thinking about coming down for the fishing comp,it's a fun day nothing to serious.Also a paddle technique presentation(free) that starts just after the comp for anyone that wants to improve their stroke.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

The comp is open to all types of fishing,so whether your a bait fisho ,plastic/lure flicker or just like trolling this is the one.
Also all species count,so what ever you catch whack it on the mat you never know.


----------



## Craig (Aug 10, 2007)

The latest details on the Watersports Festival.....now only 10 days away!

Next week we have a front page editorial in the local newspaper which should get a few spectators to the event.
The Yacht Club will be offering a takeaway breakfast (ie. bacon & egg muffins, coffee, etc) prior to the start of the kayak fishing event.
The cost is just $25 to enter prior to the event with an extra $5 payable if enterring on the day.
The day also includes a free paddle technique seminar. Demo kayaks, skis & Sup's will also be available on the day.
Prizes include paddles, dry bags, fishing gear & other kayak fishing accessories.

Please make sure 'kayak fishing' is well represented at the paddling festival by enterring the event. It's guaranteed to be a fun and informative day. We'd love to see you there!


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

Sounds like a good day but unfortunately working.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

gcfisho said:


> Sounds like a good day but unfortunately working.


I thought with you being a male gigolo you could pull out any time you like,of work that is.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

clarkey are you fishing, or do I put money on you as a dark horse on the new SUP in their event?


----------



## Craig (Aug 10, 2007)

Fishing I would think................there have been plenty of Flatties caught lately in the Broadwater!


----------



## Bigdyl (Feb 13, 2012)

He won't be able to fish off his sup, the fish won't be able to keep up


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Bigdyl said:


> He won't be able to fish off his sup, the fish won't be able to keep up


I don't know if I'll be able to catch up to it if I fall off.


----------



## Craig (Aug 10, 2007)

Yep!


----------



## Van (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Craig
It was a great day and a nice spot to launch from and get back to a nice shower and a bite at the clubhouse. My first ever fishing comp and had a fun day, not to mention a nice prize and great paddling advice by Aussie Olympian from paddle perfect.
Will definitely do it again.
Van


----------

